# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [RESOLVED] [VB6] !! Scorched Earth v1.00 by Richard Ambra !!

## ThEiMp

Yes, here is the game of the century. And it has source code as well!! Download it, and offer any suggestions in the development of it, so that we can enjoy this tank killing game on the PC forever!!

----------


## akhileshbc

It's not working !  :Frown:

----------


## ThEiMp

What are the problems, syntax or procedure errors are you getting??? Please post each error in a different post. _(It just makes it that easier to check what is going on, here!!)_

----------


## akhileshbc

No errors ! But the game is not working as expected ! Try playing it again. You will be able to figure it out.  :wave:

----------


## ThEiMp

It's half finished, but I require some more code to write with it...

----------


## Hack

_Moved To Games Programming_

----------

